# Power gas burner



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*I have a Crown Freeport CTPR5 with a Reillo burner. I would like to replace the Reillo with a Midco EC 200 Power gas burner.*

*A email to Crown came back and said The CT Crown is only certified for oil.*

*Midco says their burner will fit most anything.*

*Question anybody install a Midco in a Crown CTPR5?*

*Any problems?*


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

If you are getting it inspected you will need a letter of approval from Crown saying it is ok. Even if all the numbers work out and the flame is short enough without the letter you will be screwed. They know it will work if they were to do the tests and get it UL approved. They will not spend the extra money now if they didn't do it then. If Midco says it will work with your specific boiler and you are not getting it inspected, you will be fine. If something, anything were to happen, it is on you. But then again, it will still be on you.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

We have done several conversions with Midco burners. Never had a problem. 
Did a 1,000,000 btu gun on a 50 or 60 year old Weil McLain bout 10 years ago. Had one issue with it. Dirt built up on the blower wheel. Quick call to their tech support had it fixed in no time. They are good like that.

The boiler don't know what is putting the fire in it.

Clean and line the chimney,'and set it up as per Midcos instructions. You need to clock the meter to set the btu input, etc.

Just today, I looked at an oven in an auto parts store machine shop. They heat cylinder heads to straighten them. It's not firing. It has Midco economite guns on it. I'll be calling em tomorrow.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *I have a Crown Freeport CTPR5 with a Reillo burner. I would like to replace the Reillo with a Midco EC 200 Power gas burner.*
> 
> *A email to Crown came back and said The CT Crown is only certified for oil.*
> 
> ...


 I have not but what is the issue with the Reillo? Midco should be able to meet input and are also great! The midco burns thru a cast assembly the head of turbulator 2.2 reillo only cracks the midco head burns!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Take a look at Carlin's power gas burners. I have three of them operating flawlessly in the lab.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Take a look at Carlin's power gas burners. I have three of them operating flawlessly in the lab.


 In a Lab OO7!:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

If ya peek over to Heatinghelp.com... there's a whole wealth of information of real Hdyronic guys have done change over from oil to gas burner conversetion(sp).. and as said here always with caution ..


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Let us know what happens Bill.


----------

